# I scored several hundred of these boards are they good for gold extraction ? And if I were to sell the boards what's $$



## Edisto745 (Feb 10, 2017)

Question is in subject


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 10, 2017)

I could see those in the $4 plus range pretty easily.


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 10, 2017)

If they are all like those then I concur.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 10, 2017)

The photo isn't very good. From what I could see, it seems they were made in 1982. The Black ICs look to be made of plastic. Try to take a few of them off. Hold one with long nose pliers or tweezers, edgewise on an anvil, tap the edge with a hammer, hoping to split the part in half. Look for anything yellow = gold in the middle. If any, it will be on the metal the chip is mounted on, the tips of the leads, and, maybe, the bonding wires. Split open several pieces. I would guess, by the date, that all contain gold. I count 62 of them and, with gold, I would figure about 10, maybe, 15 cents each. Trimmed fingers of that quality will probably run $100 per pound. The pins in the white connectors, if removed, run about $80/pound. That's about the size of it. These are intrinsic gold values. The cost and labor of refining the ICS yourself will be high with a fairly long learning curve. For the fingers and pins, you could use Copper Chloride and then, aqua regia. If you want to refine something, I would do the fingers and pins and sell the rest. I am assuming that none of the ICs have gold plated legs. The photo is terrible, but I don't see any gold legs.


----------



## Edisto745 (Feb 10, 2017)

Better pics. I hope


----------



## Edisto745 (Feb 10, 2017)

I have four boxes of boards guessing around 450


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Feb 10, 2017)

The hourglass "TC" on the chip with the gold lid = Tandy Corporation, mother company of Radio Shack. In '82, their flagship computer was the TRS-80, and these look like boards from one of those computers, the Model 16. Might be some more money in selling them to TRS-80 enthusiasts rather than a board-sort kind of buyer.

Heer's one on eBay, no affiliation:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tandy-TRS-80-Model-16-Motorola-68K-CPU-Board-26-6010-Tested-Working-/201782292853?hash=item2efb297175:g:XoQAAOSwo4pYFNFt


Macfixer, any comments? He's have more knowledge of them, I presume.


----------

